# i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?



## Grabbi3 (24. Februar 2015)

*i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?*

Hallo liebe Foren Mitglieder 

Ich stehe kurz vor einem Laptop kauf und frage mich ob oben genannter Prozessor für meine Anwendungen ausreichen ist oder ich lieber einen stärkeren Prozessor wählen sollte.
Konkret geht es um ein Lenovo ThinkPad l450 mit:

i3 5005u,
8gb RAM,
256GB SSD

Ich mache aktuell eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker, würde den Laptop also für die Berufsschule und zum allgemeinen Lernen verwenden.

Flüssig laufen müssen: 
Visual Studio,
VMs zum rum experimentieren

Es kommt auch öfters vor das mehrere Instanzen von Visual Studio geöffnet sind plus ein DMS, dies sind zwar keine besonders hohen Anforderungen aber trotzdem frage ich mich ob der kleine i3 da ausreichend ist ? 

mfg Grabbi


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?*

Sollte klappen, da sind eher die 8Gb RAm wichtig, die du ja hast.


----------



## Jineapple (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?*

Ich bekomme morgen oder Freitag dasselbe Modell, nur mit 128 GB SSD+HDD. Wenn mir jemand ein bestimmtes Testszenario oder einen passenden Benchmark nennt kann ich das gern mal ausprobieren.


----------



## thinkpader (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?*



Jineapple schrieb:


> Ich bekomme morgen oder Freitag dasselbe Modell, nur mit 128 GB SSD+HDD. Wenn mir jemand ein bestimmtes Testszenario oder einen passenden Benchmark nennt kann ich das gern mal ausprobieren.





Hey!



Könntest du vielleicht deine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Thinkpad mit uns teilen? Besonders würde mich die Performance von Eclipse und VS 2013 interessieren. Auch interessant wäre deine Meinung zu Verarbeitung, Display und Akkulaufzeit. Danke schon mal im Vorhinhein, falls du dir die Mühe machst! 

Lg

Edit:
Ein PCMark 8 wäre der hit!


----------



## Jineapple (1. März 2015)

*AW: i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?*

Also mit dem Display bin ich auf jeden Fall zufrieden. Mit großem Blickwinkel wird höchstens das Bild etwas dunkler, aber auch nur minimal. FullHD auf 14" ist etwas ungewohnt aberes geht. Dafür hat man schön Platz auf dem Desktop. Die Tastatur ist sehr gut, und die Touchpad Treiber sorgen dafür, dass man beim Tippen nicht mit dem Handballen irgendwas klickt. Je nach Situation nehme ich entweder den Trackpoint mit Maustasten her, da gibt's ja glücklicherweise wieder echte Tasten. Wenn ich grade nichts tippe auch gerne mit dem Touchpad, mit dem ich so weit auch zufrieden bin. Hat theoretisch auch eine Clickpad Funktion aber das finde ich furchtbar zum hernehmen. Brauchts aber auch nicht, man kann auch einfach normal Tippen bzw. für mittlere Maustaste und Rechtsklick dann die echten Tasten nehmen.
Ach ja, falls du Linux hernehmen willst, da gibt es momentan noch ein Problem, das man (zumindest nicht ohne Umstände) nicht gleichzeitig das Touchpad und die Maustasten aktivieren kann. Von dem was ich gelesen habe soll das aber relativ bald gefixt werden.

Akkulaufzeit werde ich erst später testen, weil die von Campuspoint geschrieben haben, das soll man nicht in der Widerrufsphase machen. Finde ich zwar etwas widersinnig, aber teste erstmal sonst durch bevor ich das mache.

Wenn ich Zeit hab werde ich noch die Programmtests machen und hier was dazu schreiben.


----------



## thinkpader (1. März 2015)

*AW: i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?*

Danke mal für deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht! Wie würdest du die Verarbeitungsqualität (Scharniere, Druckstellen, Displaydeckel) auf einer Skala von 1 - 10 (1 Billig-Acer, 10 sehr stabile Business-Klasse) bewerten? Fällt dir irgendwas besonderes auf? Danke!


----------



## Jineapple (1. März 2015)

*AW: i3 5005U für mich ausreichend ?*

Ich würde wahrscheinlich 7-8 sagen... Also wenn man fest auf die Tastaturfläche drückt gibt sie ein wenig nach. Der Displaydeckel lässt verwinden und die Scharniere federn etwas nach. Ich kann das aber schwer einschätzen, hab das noch nie bei anderen Notebooks untersucht. Denke aber nicht, dass das extrem ist. Lenovo wirbt ja auch des es nach Militärstandard getestet ist... weiß aber nicht wie viel das heißt.

Die USB-Ports sind ziemlich schwergängig, ich war mir zuerst nicht sicher ob da noch irgendwas blockiert. Aber zu eng ist denke ich besser als zu locker, vor allem im Lauf der Zeit...

Ach ja, was Wartung angeht, es gibt keine Wartungsklappe, aber es dürfte der ganze Boden des Laptops zu entfernen sein. Sind nicht wenige Schrauben, sieht also nach ein bisschen mehr Arbeit aus... aber danach sollte man so ziemlich überall hinkönnen. Aber ausprobieren werde ichs trotzdem lieber nicht, bevor ich noch ein Plastikteil abbreche oder so...

Hab jetzt auch mal PCMark 8 laufen lassen. Hab im Work Benchmark 2687 und im Home Benchmark 2169 Punkte, beides der normale (nicht accelerated) Test. Hab aber keine gute Info zu den Scores gefunden, also an Vergleichswerten oder so... Nur für sich sagen mir die Punkte wenig :|

Interessanterweise behauptet PCMark, ich hätte einen i7-5690X  Das wäre was... Da ist wohl bei den Einträgen für die neuen Prozessoren irgendwo ein Fehler unterlaufen...

Hab jetzt auch mal den Akku eingebaut, bin bei Internetbrowsing und ein bisschen Programmieren so auf ca. 6-7 Stunden gekommen. Hab aber nicht genau geschaut. Da mach ich vllt. noch mal eine Test. Der Akku steht übrigens unten etwas über, so dass die Notebooktastatur mit eingebautem Akku leicht schräg aufliegt.


----------

